# Is my platy blind? And what now?



## JimBinSC (Jun 11, 2011)

We added a yellow mickey mouse platy last after an orange one died and the store didn't have any more orange ones. The big orange one (that keeps dropping babies) would harass the yellow one alot but leave the other small orange one alone. A few days ago after about 3-4 weeks in the tank I noticed the yellow one swimming into the glass and not hitting the food at feeding time. It would swim slow across the top and find a piece here and there but if bumped by another fish it would swim backward much farther than I thought was needed to avoid the fish. 
I caught it surprisingly easy in the net and put it in a small (1.5 gallon) tank. If I pass my hand outside the glass in front of the fish it doesn't react or swim away at all.
So I guess my question is could the yellow one have been injured by the other fish and blinded or could it be a disease that could be treated?
Thanks for your help.

1. Size of tank? 29Gal

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0ppm
b. Nitrite? 0ppm
c. Nitrate? 20ppm
d. pH, KH and GH? 
e. Test kit? API Freshwater master test kit

3. Temperature? 80 F

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 3 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 2 orange mickey mouse platys 2inch and 1 inch. 5 Neon tetras at 1-1.5 inches. 1 yellow mickey mouse platy about 1.25 inch

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)? No

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Fake plants
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? Gravel
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? 3 hollow decors

9. a. Filtration? Aquaclear 50 power filter (sponge, ammonia absorbent, and biomax) and Aquaclear 20 powerhead on UGF.
b. Heater? No

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? 12 hours tube.
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? No

11. a. Water change schedule? weekly
b. Volume of water changed? 5 gallons
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap water
d. Water conditioner used? Seachem Prime or Topfin water conditioner
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? monthly

12. Foods? Wardley Advanced Nutrition Perfect protein flakes/ blood worms occasionally
How often are they fed? 2-3 times daily

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? No
b. Appearance of poop?
c. Appearance of gills?

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? No
b. What meds were used?


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it's probably seriously stressed out . do you have a hiding place in the qt? leave it there to recuperate add a little stresscoat and make sure the waters clean.then monitor it.with so little to go one.we can't be sure whether it's a sickness.


----------



## fish4ever. (1 mo ago)

ok,so i have the same problem I bouth a male platy and is blind with one eye Is not stressed,I have 6 betta females,6 tetra glofish,4 neons,1 platy female,3 guppies,4 corydoras,4 ancistrus fish,6 danilo zebras.They are all ok and recently i had a treatment because of ich.The fish eye is white and at me the awuarium has 100 liters.Go to a specialized pet shop and ask,because I cant tell you exactly what the fish has.


----------



## fish4ever. (1 mo ago)

ok,so i have the same problem
I bouth a male platy and is blind with one eye
Is not stressed,I have 6 betta females,6 tetra glofish,4 neons,1 platy female,3 guppies,4 corydoras,4 ancistrus fish,6 danilo zebras.They are all ok and recently i had a treatment because of ich.The fish eye is white and at me the awuarium has 100 liters.Go to a specialized pet shop and ask,because I cant tell you exactly what the fish has.


----------

